# What kind of wood is this? Cherry?



## missouriboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Is this Cherry wood? Found in Missouri. Or any idea what it is?













2015-12-05 16.00.58.jpg



__ missouriboy
__ Dec 6, 2015


















2015-12-05 16.01.06.jpg



__ missouriboy
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 7, 2015)

Can you snap a couple shots of the bark?

Here's a quick down & dirty way to help identify the wood by aroma: shave off a fresh spot and smell it, and the shavings. Heat up the shavings in a clean metal container and smell the smoke at the various stages of smoke color (white, grey, blue).

Eric


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 7, 2015)

Could be cherry,maybe red oak.   Pics of the bark would help alot.   Maybe leaves too


----------



## 82cabby (Apr 3, 2016)

Walnut.


----------

